# Special Gravely/Crowley tractor with trencher on Ebay



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I have no connection to this, but saw it while surfing. The seller says this is a one-of-a-kind with Crowley gear reduction and rear mounted trencher. Here is a link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=71270&item=4313723218&rd=1


----------

